

Dealers Marking Up Volt Prices as Much As $20k - maukdaddy
http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/05/let-the-chevrolet-volt-buyer-beware-as-some-dealers-mark-up-price/?ref=business

======
stuaxo
It's the free market in action.

Or there isn't perfect knowledge so it's not... but then there never is, doh.

------
maukdaddy
The car dealer model needs to change. Any takers?

~~~
dzlobin
This is a good start, you've got my attention.

Maybe a 3rd party auction where car retailers bid each other down for your
sale?

~~~
joshu
<http://carwoo.com/> \- YC company. I invested too. Yay!

~~~
dzlobin
nice! Are they getting a lot of traction? That's a pretty scary space to
embark in.

